# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  انتخاب بین php و node.js

## IMANAZADI

سلام دوستان
چند وقته که میبینم بازار node.js داغ شده ، بر همین اساس میخوام از شما عزیزان راهنمایی بگیرم
من برنامه نویس full stack هستم و زبان سمت سرور رو با php کد میزنم و به زبان برنامه نویسی php تسلط کامل دارم و تمام مباحث از قبیل (oop, polymorphism , abstract, interface, inheritance, curl, mvc, design pattern, ....) و تمام ریزکاری ها رو میدونم 
با یکی از فریم ورک های (codeigniter) این زبان آشنایی کامل دارم .
برنامه نویسی javascript هم تسلط کامل دارم 
حالا یه چند وقته دارم وسوسه میشم که backend  رو سوییچ کنم سمت Node.js 
با توجه به اینکه جاوا اسکریپت زبان async هست و از مزایای event driven و non blocking بهره میبره خواستم نظر شما رو بدونم 
از همه جوانب (بازار کار ، مزایا ، معایب  و ...)
لطفا بدون تعصب به زبان خاصی و با دلیل بیان کنید
ممنون

----------


## Creative Force

سلام دوست گرامی

امیدوارم جواب سوالتونو بگیرید   :لبخند: 

می خواستم خواهش کنم شما که php کار کردید به منم کمک کنید در این تاپیک

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread....PHP&highlight=

بسیار خوشحال می شم 

یه دنیا ممنون

----------


## IMANAZADI

> سلام دوست گرامی
> 
> امیدوارم جواب سوالتونو بگیرید  
> 
> می خواستم خواهش کنم شما که php کار کردید به منم کمک کنید در این تاپیک
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread....PHP&highlight=
> 
> بسیار خوشحال می شم 
> ...



دوست عزیز تو تاپیک مربوطه جواب دادم تو پیام خصوصی هم خدمتت عرض کردم

----------


## Creative Force

ممنون دوست عزیز

----------

